# Interesting Bart Bellon interview



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Quite an interesting interview. I was surprised with his attitude towards NVBK now (thinks its a dead sport and dosnt want to be apart of it anymore) and I was interested inhis answer to the question about why he hasnt and wont trial in IPO.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYKan_CYZg8
Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxrQSOgK4Dc&feature=related
Part 2


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Chris! I posted this about a month or two ago lol. Had nearly the same title too!!

But have to agree its a really great interview


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Oops, I only just saw it a day ago.
Mods delete if needed.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Chris this is all you got to do, then your good to go again :lol::wink:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> I was interested inhis answer to the question about why he hasnt and wont trial in IPO.


Yeah, I found his answer hysterically funny. Everyone involved the sport knows that doing well in IPO pays. I think the real answer is he has too much to loose if he competes. As it stands, he makes a good living doing seminars and selling his products. If he goes on the field and dosen't kick ass he might loose that.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Yeah, I found his answer hysterically funny. Everyone involved the sport knows that doing well in IPO pays. I think the real answer is he has too much to loose if he competes. As it stands, he makes a good living doing seminars and selling his products. If he goes on the field and dosen't kick ass he might loose that.


 
Agreed, though I don't doubt he'd kick *ss on the trial field. But yeah, why fix what ain't broke? Keep the dollars rolling in:lol:!


----------



## John Bochenek (Feb 11, 2009)

Very good interview. There isnt any real money to speak of in SchH/IPO. "Theres much more money in dog food and scooping shit." Something needs to change before we give it all away to the AR activists. 
JB


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

John Bochenek said:


> Very good interview. There isnt any real money to speak of in SchH/IPO. "Theres much more money in dog food and scooping shit." Something needs to change before we give it all away to the AR activists.
> JB


Hi, John,

Please post an intro before posting elsewhere. 

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/


Thanks!


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I liked those videos too when I saw him.
I've never had the chance to go to one of his seminars but would love too. 
As for him not doing well on the trial field, Yogi Zank and he are team members, last I checked he seemed to be doing just fine.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

I was also surprised bout his comment that NVBK/BR is a dying sport.. I didn't expect that coming from him. WELL....


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

About lokal sports dying, I her this about swedish protection al the time to. Also the same argument, why be best at à smal sport when you can compete world wide.
Becaus the smal sports are harder and more Fun  IPO is à boring sport.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

andreas broqvist said:


> About lokal sports dying, I her this about swedish protection al the time to. Also the same argument, why be best at à smal sport when you can compete world wide.
> Becaus the smal sports are harder and more Fun  IPO is à boring sport.


 
"SchH is about the trainer... Ring is about the dog" 


More power to ringsports that provide us excellent dogs...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "More power to ringsports that provide us excellent dogs"
...no matter how much you like ring and don't like SchH 

i say great bitches and stud combinations provide us excellent dogs
... after that it's up to the owner; no matter what sport ... if any sport 

sports don't provide us good dogs ... they're just ways to polish em and show em off


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Jhun Brioso said:


> I was also surprised bout his comment that NVBK/BR is a dying sport.. I didn't expect that coming from him. WELL....



It's true that NVBK is a very demanding sport and hence very few people are persistent enough to keep doing it and get results.
Very few dogs are good enough and not many people are willing to keep washing dogs until they find the right one. 
Most people want to see results soon and start competing quickly and this simply isn't possible in NVBK.

As far as Bart is concerned, with the business he is doing which takes a lot of his time he simply doesn't have the time to train NVBK as it should. But the business is where the money is so I don't blame him.
Also, after Zodt he hasn't had the right dog to compete in NVBK. What he needs is a flashy seminar demo dog, not an NVBK champion...

And for the rest I agree with Christopher. Bart is an amazing trainer, one of the very best in the world and then it wouldn't be that clever to go on thin ice and start competing in a sport you never competed in before.
With his experience he can offer a lot of help in the training techniques without having to compete himself and this is what every clever businessman should do.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

The business model he proposes is kinda intriguing no matter whatever dog sport one happens to engage in.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> It's true that NVBK is a very demanding sport and hence very few people are persistent enough to keep doing it and get results.
> Very few dogs are good enough and not many people are willing to keep washing dogs until they find the right one.
> Most people want to see results soon and start competing quickly and this simply isn't possible in NVBK.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Martine..I really admire the NVBK program that's why i'm surprised but your explanation enlightened me..


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Derek Milliken said:


> I liked those videos too when I saw him.
> I've never had the chance to go to one of his seminars but would love too.
> As for him not doing well on the trial field, Yogi Zank and he are team members, last I checked he seemed to be doing just fine.


So let me get this straight, he trains with a good competitor therefore he would also be competitive? :what:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> So let me get this straight, he trains with a good competitor therefore he would also be competitive? :what:
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


I could be wrong but i thought zank adopted a lot of Bellons methods or used his techniques????


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

One of my favourite trainers too. I enjoy his almost scientific explanation on dog behaviour. His whole demeanour is very professional when training.
As for NVBK being a dying sport, if that's really true they may want to consider making the sport available in other countries. If you have a couple of foreigners learning the basics there then have people like Martine, Bart etc do seminars regularly it may gain popularity. I personally enjoy NVBK more than IPO. Also they might want to consider training other breeds too....i totally disagree that there's a sport that can only be done by one breed...people will like to see their favourite breeds every once in a while.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Bart is without doubt one of the best trainers in the world. I dont know Bart the person, but he does put foward a bit of a negative attitude when he talks. 
He stated that he has done everything possible in NVBK so there is no need for him to trial anymore. However Bart is not the most sucessful NVBK trainer from what I understand. People like Francis Geets have achieved more in the sport, and have been more consistantly than Bart has. 
He then admits he has achieved nothing in IPO, not even a BH, yet there is also no need for him to trial. He then claims credit for world champions, yet cant mention who they are.
His comments about NVBK been a sinking ship was poor on his behalf. I heard someone say of this comment of Barts as "Only the rats leave a sinking ship, Captains stay on till the end."
Now alot of this can be lost in translation or may represent the more direct way Europeans talk. So I dont say that he is a bad guy or anything.
I would love nothing better than to see Bart take the challange and try and win at the highest level of IPO, or even to see if he could win the Cat1 in NVBK, because I think both would be difficult for him to achieve now. 
This isnt an attack on Bart, just an observation of how his comments come across to me, and others.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> One of my favourite trainers too. I enjoy his almost scientific explanation on dog behaviour. His whole demeanour is very professional when training.
> As for NVBK being a dying sport, if that's really true *they may want to consider making the sport available in other countries*. If you have a couple of foreigners learning the basics there then have people like Martine, Bart etc do seminars regularly it may gain popularity. I personally enjoy NVBK more than IPO. Also they might want to *consider training other breeds too*....i totally disagree that there's a sport that can only be done by one breed...people will like to see their favourite breeds every once in a while.


The sport is too demanding and that's why popularity goes down. Most people love watching it but have no idea about the effort it requires. And not only the effort but also the kind of dog it requires.
The malinois is the only breed that can excell in NVBK (lots of people have tried other breeds without result) and let's say maybe 30% of the malinois has the capacity to do well. That means many dogs have to be washed and that's what most people don't want to do.
If you are lucky enough to have the right dog then you still need a strong team to get results.
All of these factors together make it very difficult to gain popularity with the majority of people looking for a sport to practice.



Christopher Jones said:


> Bart is without doubt one of the best trainers in the world. I dont know Bart the person, but he does put foward a bit of a negative attitude when he talks.
> He stated that he has done everything possible in NVBK so there is no need for him to trial anymore. However Bart is not the most sucessful NVBK trainer from what I understand. People like Francis Geets have achieved more in the sport, and have been more consistantly than Bart has.
> He then admits he has achieved nothing in IPO, not even a BH, yet there is also no need for him to trial. He then claims credit for world champions, yet cant mention who they are.
> His comments about NVBK been a sinking ship was poor on his behalf. I heard someone say of this comment of Barts as "Only the rats leave a sinking ship, Captains stay on till the end."
> ...


Bart sure is one of the top trainers in Belgium and no doubt he could be Champion Cat1. As a matter of fact, he already did it beginning nineties with Flup.
There is no such thing as "the best" trainer. In Belgium there are many top trainers and I couldn't tell which one is the best. They are on the same level. Also becoming champion is not a guarantee for being a good trainer. There are quite a few Champions who I wouldn't call top trainers.

Bart made the choice to make a living of what he can do very well and I am 200% sure he can provide top assistance to high level trainers in no matter what sport. But combining his job with top level competition simply isn't possible. There would not be time enough to do both as it should.
He chose for the job and is world class in doing so.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

The thing with the smal sports, they wher never big! So why wuld they die now. We have like 200 peopel competing in ouer sport, I do not know about NVBK but ther is probobly not aloot more. its been like this for decades, but it is egnuff. Peopel are not into the sports to get payd  no one is with thos sports, it cost aloot of monye, time and comitnent and the only thing you get for it is à Fun time and the glory of the fiew 

For thos who does this its egnuf, I do it becaus its Fun! Not to be à BIG name In à "worldwide" sport like IPO. WHO the **** care if its big, its still a smal subculture that most do not care about


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> The thing with the smal sports, they wher never big! So why wuld they die now. We have like 200 peopel competing in ouer sport, I do not know about NVBK but ther is probobly not aloot more. its been like this for decades, but it is egnuff. Peopel are not into the sports to get payd  no one is with thos sports, it cost aloot of monye, time and comitnent and the only thing you get for it is à Fun time and the glory of the fiew
> 
> For thos who does this its egnuf, I do it becaus its Fun! Not to be à BIG name In à "worldwide" sport like IPO. WHO the **** care if its big, its still a smal subculture that most do not care about


I wouldn't exactly call NVBK "small" :wink: It's the biggest ringsport organization in Belgium and a lot bigger then Mondioring. Even now there are a lot more members then the 200 you mention.
Not so very long ago (end nineties) there were at least 150 to 200 new dogs starting their career in Cat3 every year on top of those already competing in the other categories. And there are much more people who train but never make competition level.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Look at that. That is good! As I wrote I do not know how many that are competing every year. But if its 150 in the higest level you probobly have many more then us then. What do you think 400-500 in total competing? 

But its still à small sport compared to IPO, and its à lokal sport.
Its greate that its that big, do you sa à decline ore is it growing even more than 15 years ago?


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

It is declining because of the difficulty level.
There is no such thing as an entry level. The dogs have to be able to do the whole package before they can compete.

I was talking a bout end nineties. There are a lot less competitors now.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, while all the other dog sports are being watered down here(French ring, mondioring , and SCh) the Belgians are keeping their high standards! WOW, maybe that is why the BELGIAN Malinois has overtook the GSD In their own sport they were bred for :-k
Even Dick complains about how they are watering down KNPV in Holland!
Pretty refreshing to see BR keeping high standards and not giving into politics and weekend warriors!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

"What the Germans did very well was introduce their game all over the world." :lol::lol: But of course!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> "What the Germans did very well was introduce their game all over the world." :lol::lol: But of course!


Yes and its done wonders for their breed, "all over the world"


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes and its done wonders for their breed, "all over the world"


Especially in the USA, where we excel at improving what others gift us.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

"And not only the effort but also the kind of dog it requires.The malinois is the only breed that can excell in NVBK (lots of people have tried other breeds without result) and let's say maybe 30% of the malinois has the capacity to do well. That means many dogs have to be washed and that's what most people don't want to do."

Sell them to IPO homes. :twisted: \\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> "And not only the effort but also the kind of dog it requires.The malinois is the only breed that can excell in NVBK (lots of people have tried other breeds without result) and let's say maybe 30% of the malinois has the capacity to do well. That means many dogs have to be washed and that's what most people don't want to do."
> 
> Sell them to IPO homes. :twisted: \\/


I thought they then went to KNPV.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Especially in the USA, where we excel at improving what others gift us.


 
Are you being sarcastic? lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Are you being sarcastic? lol


Reckon :-D


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes, while all the other dog sports are being watered down here(French ring, mondioring , and SCh) the Belgians are keeping their high standards! WOW, maybe that is why the BELGIAN Malinois has overtook the GSD In their own sport they were bred for :-k
> Even Dick complains about how they are watering down KNPV in Holland!
> Pretty refreshing to see BR keeping high standards and not giving into politics and weekend warriors!


Right on!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

brad robert said:


> I could be wrong but i thought zank adopted a lot of Bellons methods or used his techniques????


Every trainer worth a damn steals ideas, methods and techniques from each other. But just because you steal or were inspired by something does not mean that the person you stole from gets credit for your success from that point forward.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Every trainer worth a damn steals ideas, methods and techniques from each other. But just because you steal or were inspired by something does not mean that the person you stole from gets credit for your success from that point forward.


Very true!!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Every trainer worth a damn steals ideas, methods and techniques from each other. But just because you steal or were inspired by something does not mean that the person you stole from gets credit for your success from that point forward.


Depends on how you were inspired. If the person acted as a coach and guided you to the success then he does get part of the credit.


----------

